# Question regarding C&D Antitoxin



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 6, 2011)

I was reading on another site and ran across the quote below.

C&D Antitoxin - Over-the-counter made-for-goats product that can be safely used for many problems. Colorado Serum's C&D Antitoxin is my choice. Severe diarrhea in very young kids, toxicity caused by plants, poisons (bites, overeating disease, bloat, ruminal acidosis, and ingestion of toxic sustances like azaleas and antifreeze are several examples), one of the products administered to combat Floppy Kid Syndrome . . . these are a few of the applications of this very versatile product which is almost impossible to overdose. This product provides short-term protection (about 12 hours) but works quickly towards solving the immediate problem. Follow label directions. Always have this product on hand; there is no substitute for it. Must be refrigerated. C&D Antitoxin negates any protection previously given by the CD/T vaccine. Therefore, the producer must wait for at least five days after completion of C&D Antitoxin therapy and re-vaccinate the animal with the initial CD/T injection and the booster 30 days thereafter. This is extremely important to remember.

Here is the link where I found it:  http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html

My question:  Does this mean the part of the CD/T vaccine that protects against tetanus would also be negated when you use the C&D Antitoxin?  Or is it strictly the CD part of the vaccine that is negated when you use the C&D Antitoxin?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

CD Antitoxin is not the vaccine CDT.  Thats what they mean. If you use the CD antitoxin it dos'nt mean they dont need the CDT vaccine yearly.  They are two differant products and have differant useage.  Ones treatment and one a vaccine for prevention.  Also it does not mean if you use the antitoxin you will have to revaccinate if your goats are up to date on vaccines.

Make sense??? 

CD antitoxin:  Is used to rid the body of toxins in the gut.  Urgent care of Floppy kid or when kids are not eating etc...issues in the gut.

CDT Vaccine:  Guards against Tetanus and Enterotoxema, also known as Overeating Disease.

Hope this helps??


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, it cancels out any protection against Clostridium types C and D, and you DO need to revaccinate w/ toxoid to get long-term C and D protection again.

I wouldn't THINK it'd cancel out the T part...but you can revaccinate w/ CDT if you're worried about it.  (I would...)

I know the Tetanus Antitoxin will cancel out the T part of CDT and you will have to give the CDT toxoid again for long term protection...so it makes sense that the C and D antitoxin would do the same.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

IT DOES!!!!    Shame on me...I never have re vaccinated after using antitoxin...ever...??????  

I must get more info!! I did not know that!  WOW???  Good to know now...thank godness I never lost anybody...I would of been scatching my head like a idiot!!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

"C & D negates any protection previously given by CD/T vaccine therefore, wait for at least five days and re-vaccinate and booster shot."

My apologies.. Roll is 100% correct.   Im sorry I did not know that.  I totally thought they were differant and never re vaccinated.  The only way I think I got away with no issues was because when I use it..it was on kids and they were given boosters and therefore protected somewhat. And then given annually.  

  EEE Boy...Learn something new everyday!! Thanks...back to goat basics 101!!


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 7, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yes, it cancels out any protection against Clostridium types C and D, and you DO need to revaccinate w/ toxoid to get long-term C and D protection again.
> 
> I wouldn't THINK it'd cancel out the T part...but you can revaccinate w/ CDT if you're worried about it.  (I would...)
> 
> I know the Tetanus Antitoxin will cancel out the T part of CDT and you will have to give the CDT toxoid again for long term protection...so it makes sense that the C and D antitoxin would do the same.


I thought there was something in Goat Medicine about this.  I had forgotten about it, so I'm glad this came up.


----------

